# Interval International price increases today



## marmite (Jan 1, 2022)

Was surprised to see no one had mentioned....

I am seeing $10 increase to trades (even Marriott to Marriott/Vistana)
$10 increase to buy an E-Plus [EDIT by marmite: This is not correct pricing for E-Plus... see string below]
Most things on my Accommodation Certificate look to be an extra $30

Has anyone else noticed any other price changes?  I didn't check membership rates.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 1, 2022)

I guess they had to get the money to pay off Disney somehow or another.  

As in the past, I would say DVC members who trade through II will not have any exchange fees.  That was the deal they had with RCI, if I remember correctly.  As a DVC member, I would never trade DVC for anything.  It's very rentable.  Very.


----------



## marmite (Jan 1, 2022)

Interesting that they had time to increase the prices across the website, but not enough time to add Disney to the directory. I did check that too of course @rickandcindy23


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up.



			https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/II_Fees_01012022.pdf


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 1, 2022)

Here was the previous fee chart. Three years without a price increase is actually quite impressive.


			https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/IIFeesasof010119.pdf


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 1, 2022)

In all, it only looks like increases in exchange fee, EPlus, guest certificate and deposit extensions. They also broke out a new price tier for 6 night ShorStay exchanges.


----------



## marmite (Jan 1, 2022)

Is that right on the E-Plus?  Was it $59 previously and now $89?   That is $30 increase not $10.  My mistake.  I use those all the time... ugh.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 1, 2022)

marmite said:


> Is that right on the E-Plus?  Was it $59 previously and now $89?   That is $30 increase not $10.  My mistake.  I use those all the time... ugh.


Yikes.  I think I will stick to using my MVC weeks which are in the II corporate account, for exchanges back to MVC weeks.  I had been using Vistana in II as well and will now stay with SO reservations.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 1, 2022)

marmite said:


> Is that right on the E-Plus?  Was it $59 previously and now $89?   That is $30 increase not $10.  My mistake.  I use those all the time... ugh.


Yup. It looks like it is a $30 increase for EPlus. I confirmed it also in the exchange booking flow, it is $89 now. That is still a bargain given the value of the program, but still a big increase.


----------



## marmite (Jan 1, 2022)

I set up two OGS last week and they give you an option to take the E-Plus when you check out.  I didn't take it but sure wish I did now.  But you're right @dioxide45, it is so valuable to me I'm pretty sure I will still be buying it at that price.  Better than being stuck doing a full retrade fee.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jan 1, 2022)

I was hoping that they wouldn’t increase EPlus since I automatically add for my trades. Hopefully, I will have to trade less.  I have more trades in these Covid years than prior years.


----------



## PamMo (Jan 1, 2022)

$89 for ePlus seems excessive to me. I used to buy it regularly, but will probably cut back.


----------



## travelhacker (Jan 1, 2022)

I expected this to happen. There have been several price increases in RCI since I've been a member. 

The only one that is really disappointing is ePlus. That is a BIG jump and I used to buy it automatically. I guess if I get a trade I know I will keep, I may not get it.


----------



## Lydlady (Jan 1, 2022)

I also buy ePlus pretty regularly. Disappointed to see that it went up so much. I might have to be more choosy as to when I use it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 1, 2022)

Yes, I am very disappointed about the increase in ePlus.  That is a huge jump in price.  

I have to say that there have been so many exchanges I would have made in RCI over the last few years, if they just had the eplus also.  I don't like to add the insurance.  It doesn't cover the exchange fee, so with RCI, you lose the exchange fee with the insurance.  Retrades would be so much better.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 1, 2022)

I wonder how many folks pay that $59 (now $89) e-plus fee and don't actually use it.  It's a money train for sure, especially if it is never used............



.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 1, 2022)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I wonder how many folks pay that $59 (now $89) e-plus fee and don't actually use it.  It's a money train for sure, especially if it is never used............


We have bought it only one time and didn't do any retrades. Pure profit for II.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 1, 2022)

I had been paying ePlus for almost every non-MVC exchange and ended up using more than half the time.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jan 1, 2022)

ePlus used to be a no-brainer. I purchased it routinely. I don't keep score on how frequently I use it, but it was very helpful sometimes. 

Unfortunately, now it's a brainer.

I feel like most businesses view me as a piñata. I'm just a piñata full of money. They want to keep beating me until all the money falls out of my pockets.


----------



## klpca (Jan 1, 2022)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I wonder how many folks pay that $59 (now $89) e-plus fee and don't actually use it.  It's a money train for sure, especially if it is never used............
> 
> 
> 
> .


I use almost all of mine, every time. I love to be able to "shop"


----------



## escanoe (Jan 1, 2022)

RCI had 2 rounds of increases in 2021 and lost DVC. (But had not previously had increased for a few years and the combined increase is probably comparable to II.}





dioxide45 said:


> Here was the previous fee chart. Three years without a price increase is actually quite impressive.
> 
> 
> https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/IIFeesasof010119.pdf


----------



## escanoe (Jan 1, 2022)

I bought it for the one and only II trade I have executed (using OGS). I plan not to retrade, but consider it much more affordable than the insurance option (I seldom take) with RCI.




TheTimeTraveler said:


> I wonder how many folks pay that $59 (now $89) e-plus fee and don't actually use it.  It's a money train for sure, especially if it is never used.............


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 2, 2022)

It is still cheaper to use etrade to extend an expiring deposit for almost an extra full year.   It is also still better than rci's deposit restore at $89 which does allow you get the full value back even if you cancel the day before but does not extend the deposit and requires an additional exchange fee and can only be used once.  You don't have to buy rci's coverage right away but if you don't buy it originally or are within 30 days of travel already it cost $129.


----------



## JudyS (Jan 2, 2022)

Like others, I am bummed by the e-plus fee increase.  That's a 50% increase.

Anyone what Vistana/Marriott trades will cost now?

Also, was there any notice of this?  I have been living in timeshares for six months, mostly exchanges, and would have made some more exchange before the fee increase took effect.


----------



## heitmullerj02 (Jan 2, 2022)

I have been with RCI for 20 years and I am thinking of switching to II, since I own Sheraton Vistana. What is an eplus?


----------



## haras (Jan 2, 2022)

heitmullerj02 said:


> I have been with RCI for 20 years and I am thinking of switching to II, since I own Sheraton Vistana. What is an eplus?


Eplus is an option that lets you trade for another resort or another day or a larger unit three times for free.  IMO it’s better than paying for insurance. It used to be $59 but has since increased effective yesterday.   Sheraton vistana has great trading power with interval.  I own one also and I’m able to get really good exchanges. I tried rci 8-10 years ago when first dabbling in timeshares and found it complicated to use and also costly in fees.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2022)

JudyS said:


> Like others, I am bummed by the e-plus fee increase.  That's a 50% increase.
> 
> Anyone what Vistana/Marriott trades will cost now?
> 
> Also, was there any notice of this?  I have been living in timeshares for six months, mostly exchanges, and would have made some more exchange before the fee increase took effect.


THe Marriott and Vistana discount is $55. So it now looks like the new Marriott to Marriott, Vistana to Vistana, Marriott to Vistana or Vistana to Marriott exchange fee is $164. Of course, enrolled Marriott weeks still have the $0 exchange fee.

There was no notice ahead of the price change.


----------



## youppi (Jan 2, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> THe Marriott and Vistana discount is $55. So it now looks like the new Marriott to Marriott, Vistana to Vistana, Marriott to Vistana or Vistana to Marriott exchange fee is $164. Of course, enrolled Marriott weeks still have the $0 exchange fee.
> 
> There was no notice ahead of the price change.


I never understand why they gave this $0 exchange fee to enrolled weeks.
Logically they should want as much as possible enrolled weeks to be transformed every year in points and not deposited in II to have a better inventory for points members since the points club is their flagship.
With a perk like that, it's a no brainer. You deposit your Orlando studio in II and exchange it to a 2 bdrm in Hawaii where it's impossible to do with points.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2022)

youppi said:


> I never understand why they gave this $0 exchange fee to enrolled weeks.
> Logically they should want as much as possible enrolled weeks to be transformed every year in points and not deposited in II to have a better inventory for points members since the points club is their flagship.
> With a perk like that, it's a no brainer. You deposit your Orlando studio in II and exchange it to a 2 bdrm in Hawaii where it's impossible to do with points.


Shhhhhhhh.....  But MVC wants to motiviate non-MVC to trade in II and the one way to do so is to ensure that there are enough MVC deposits into II.


----------



## youppi (Jan 2, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Shhhhhhhh.....  But MVC wants to motiviate non-MVC to trade in II and the one way to do so is to ensure that there are enough MVC deposits into II.


Ok but when they gave this perk, II was owned by ILG. 
If Marriott want to motivate non Marriott weeks owners to deposit in II in hope to get a Marriott week, they should remove the preferred 3 weeks windows perk in this case because good stuff never pass this 3 weeks and non MVC owner of great resorts know that and don't deposit to II.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 2, 2022)

The $10 exchange fee increase isn’t all that bad, but we generally don’t exchange often. I have a studio deposited that will be the first exchange in 3 years, and this one is in our MVC a corporate account. Depending on what we decide to do it’s possible it won’t cost us anything other than an upgrade fee.

The $30 ePlus is a little surprising. I would assume there was enough exchangers wearing that one out that they felt the increase was warranted.

Fortunately, the upgrade fee doesn’t appear to have changed.

I think the fee to extend a week increased $10. I thought it was $99 for 6 months, today it’s $109. I’m not to certain about this as I’ve never needed to eat tend a deposit.


----------



## youppi (Jan 2, 2022)

They could give a rebate to Eplus fee based on II membership like they do with the upgrade fee.
Example: $89 for standard, $79 for Gold and $69 for Platinum members.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 2, 2022)

heitmullerj02 said:


> I have been with RCI for 20 years and I am thinking of switching to II, since I own Sheraton Vistana. What is an eplus?


You pay $89 (was $59), after you make an exchange you want, and you can do three retrades for no charge.  The expiration of the retrades is a year from the date of the exchange.  So if you accept a trade into Marriott's Grande Vista for 5/2/2022, the retrade expiration date is 5/2/2023.  

If you take a retrade for 3/1/2022 in place of the 5/2/2022, you can only retrade up to 5/1 now because retrades within 60 days lose the ability to trade past 60 days of the last retrade.  I don't know how to explain this better.    Totally confusing, but needless to say, once you make the mistake once of retrading to a week within 60 days, you are very careful not to repeat the mistake again.


----------



## JanT (Jan 2, 2022)

You and me both!  I’m terrible about changing plans!  Always looking for a really good score.  LoL 


klpca said:


> I use almost all of mine, every time. I love to be able to "shop"


----------



## klpca (Jan 2, 2022)

JanT said:


> You and me both!  I’m terrible about changing plans!  Always looking for a really good score.  LoL


I'm all about the hunt and I get that many more chances with Eplus!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 3, 2022)

How much does II charges for taxes on each exchange transaction?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 3, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> How much does II charges for taxes on each exchange transaction?


They don't. YOu only pay taxes on rental bookings (getaways and accomodation certificates). Perhaps in some countries (Europe maybe) there is tax charged on services, but most states don't charge taxes for these types of transactions.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 3, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Shhhhhhhh.....  But MVC wants to motiviate non-MVC to trade in II and the one way to do so is to ensure that there are enough MVC deposits into II.





youppi said:


> Ok but when they gave this perk, II was owned by ILG.
> If Marriott want to motivate non Marriott weeks owners to deposit in II in hope to get a Marriott week, they should remove the preferred 3 weeks windows perk in this case because good stuff never pass this 3 weeks and non MVC owner of great resorts know that and don't deposit to II.



I'd interpret it as a motivation being to have non-Marriott folks come into Marriott as potential sales customers even when II was owned by ILG.


----------



## escanoe (Jan 3, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> They don't. YOu only pay taxes on rental bookings (getaways and accomodation certificates). Perhaps in some countries (Europe maybe) there is tax charged on services, but most states don't charge taxes for these types of transactions.



I know this started as an II discussion, but I am going to point out in my mind RCI is really gaming the system to avoid sales tax on their "Exchange plus" option. See my post here.

In the example I give, the only reason exchanging is not net cheaper (only considering cash) versus purchase a vacation as an "extra vacation" is that they charge sales tax on the "extra" vacation.









						RCI exchange fee $599
					

Hi ba2471- I see you’re experiencing some frustration with conducting an exchange through your current timeshare companies. I’d love to hear your input on what an ideal exchange service would look like to you, as i’m looking to improve upon this product for the very start-up you mention. Please...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## clipper (Jan 3, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You pay $89 (was $59), after you make an exchange you want, and you can do three retrades for no charge.  The expiration of the retrades is a year from the date of the exchange.  So if you accept a trade into Marriott's Grande Vista for 5/2/2022, the retrade expiration date is 5/2/2023.
> 
> If you take a retrade for 3/1/2022 in place of the 5/2/2022, you can only retrade up to 5/1 now because retrades within 60 days lose the ability to trade past 60 days of the last retrade.  I don't know how to explain this better.    Totally confusing, but needless to say, once you make the mistake once of retrading to a week within 60 days, you are very careful not to repeat the mistake again.


If I place an ongoing search with e-plus and get a match, can I give it up and place another ongoing search for other  resorts?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 3, 2022)

clipper said:


> If I place an ongoing search with e-plus and get a match, can I give it up and place another ongoing search for other  resorts?


No, you have to grab what is online for your retrade capability, up to 3 times.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 3, 2022)

clipper said:


> If I place an ongoing search with e-plus and get a match, can I give it up and place another ongoing search for other  resorts?


You can't place ongoing searches with EPlus. EPlus retrades are final.


----------



## escanoe (Mar 19, 2022)

I just modified an OGS with II that I set up last year. It was deposit first and I paid the exchange fee when I created the search. They charged me $10 to catch me up to the higher exchange fee before allowing me to update the OGS.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 19, 2022)

escanoe said:


> I just modified an OGS with II that I set up last year. It was deposit first and I paid the exchange fee when I created the search. They charged me $10 to catch me up to the higher exchange fee before allowing me to update the OGS.


were you adding resorts or just modifying dates?


----------



## escanoe (Mar 20, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> were you adding resorts or just modifying dates?



Added additional resorts and further out dates. I only had a search for Thanksgiving in Key West. I added resorts in Cancun and South Florida for 2023 spring break. The 2022~24 school calendar was not established when I originally set up the OGS. It is just $10, but did not make a favorable impression with me.


----------



## escanoe (Mar 20, 2022)

I still get value from exchanges, but I really hope the newly merged HGVC/DRI fully develop their own exchange (they are about 1/2 there with DEX). The large exchange game (RCI and II) greatly need some competition IMHO.


----------

